# Which one will you pick?



## gunster99 (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi All, 

I am looking for a CC pistol. 
Have the following choices in mind...Glock26, Kel-Tec P3AT, Walther PPK/S or Walther P99c? Which one would you pick?

Thank you guys.:mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

:watching: :watching: :watching:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Glock 26 or the Walther p99c. Glock is smaller but fatter. Both are 9mm you can get the p99 in 40 too. The Kel-tec is not even close to the others. Make a good back up but would never carry anything under a 9mm for your primary CC. A 380 is not as powerful as someone punching you, it may kill ya, maybe but my punch has more stopping power.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, I wouldn't recommend any of those size guns in 40. Stick with 9mm.

The Glock 26 and the P99c is where ya wanna be. I had a Glock 26 for 8 years, but never liked the trigger. Got the P99c a year ago. Now, I much prefer it....

Everyone knows what I have to say about the P99, that's why he made the popcorn face above


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

Basically I agree with Spacedoggy's post.
From the choices given, I would definately go with the P99c. I have a PPK/S. It's pretty and James Bond liked it but it kicks worse than a 9mm and bites the hand that feeds it.
I've heard good & bad about K-T's. I've had no hands on experience with them. They are probably good little guns and I've considered getting a PF9 when they are available.
I've shot some Glocks and they performed well but for some reason they just don't excite me. No doubt they are excelent guns and it would be my 2nd choice of the choices given.
I own a S & W MP40 that I love and will be buying the MP 9mm Compact soon (it just came out) for lighter wear CCW. IMHO, the MP's can hold their own with any stock (as opposed to a tricked out, custom 1911) pistol on the market today. :smt068


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

> A 380 is not as powerful as someone punching you, it may kill ya, maybe but my punch has more stopping power.


I'll bet all those killed from a .380 and buried six feet under ground would have rather been punched by you. That's a bold statement...never heard someone compare their punching ability to any bullet exiting a handgun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:mrgreen: :watching: :watching: :watching: :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Glock 26 or the Walther p99c. Glock is smaller but fatter. Both are 9mm you can get the p99 in 40 too. The Kel-tec is not even close to the others. Make a good back up but would never carry anything under a 9mm for your primary CC. A 380 is not as powerful as someone punching you, it may kill ya, maybe but my punch has more stopping power.


Since I own a .380, and have personally seen what it can do to a watermelon at 25 feet with hollowpoints, I can only say you should SERIOUSLY reconsider THAT mistaken statement!!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

scooter said:


> Since I own a .380, and have personally seen what it can do to a watermelon at 25 feet with hollowpoints, I can only say you should SERIOUSLY reconsider THAT mistaken statement!!


I have respect for any round. I have been shot twice, once by a 22 in the leg and a 380 in side that lodged near my spine by L4. Both were accidents. To remove the 380 I was given a 20% chance of making it out of surgery. That was five years ago and I taking pain killers everyday. Before that I was a physical security consultant with an Army background and IT. When consulting a company I would refer them to a half dozen firearm trainers and the one I like the most is Bill Murphy. He has a book out and talks about the 380 round. He is the one that states an average punch has more stopping power that a 380. Please feel free to take it up with him.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I have respect for any round. I have been shot twice, once by a 22 in the leg and a 380 in side that lodged near my spine by L4. Both were accidents. To remove the 380 I was given a 20% chance of making it out of surgery. That was five years ago and I taking pain killers everyday. Before that I was a physical security consultant with an Army background and IT. When consulting a company I would refer them to a half dozen firearm trainers and the one I like the most is Bill Murphy. He has a book out and talks about the 380 round. He is the one that states an average punch has more stopping power that a 380. Please feel free to take it up with him.


I guess I wasnt clear enough, your punch has as much stopping power as a fart in the wind at 25 feet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, on Mythbusters - NO round but a shotgun slug has any "punch". Rounds don't knock people back. They did tests with many calibers. Only the shotgun slug made any movement in a hanging animal target.

Shot placement is what counts.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Actually, on Mythbusters - NO round but a shotgun slug has any "punch". Rounds don't knock people back. They did tests with many calibers. Only the shotgun slug made any movement in a hanging animal target.
> 
> Shot placement is what counts.




+1
did you also see the show where they fired several calibers into water??
The slower velocity bullets travelled farther than the wazooie guns(like the 30.06 and .50 bmg):mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, I missed that episode.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

scooter said:


> I guess I wasnt clear enough, your punch has as much stopping power as a fart in the wind at 25 feet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I've had some that could knock you down at 100 yrds after some good TexMex.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ill havta take your word on that:mrgreen: 
However I believe those would still be seriously affected by atmospheric conditions(aka downwind or upwind  )


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

To get back on topic gunster99, I would not use a 380 or less as your primary unless you only intend to shoot watermelons. Your not going to beable to place the shot using the ppk or keltec. Go with a 9mm cheap to shoot and get some +P's for your CC.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> To get back on topic gunster99, I would not use a 380 or less as your primary unless you only intend to shoot watermelons. Your not going to beable to place the shot using the ppk or keltec. Go with a 9mm cheap to shoot and get some +P's for your CC.


WHERE do you get this stuff from and WHAT do you have against the .380?????
No its not a first choice CCW for most people but better than nothing or lesser calibers.
I can shoot 4 inch groups at 10 yards with my PPK clone so why tell people this stuff???? SHEESH


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

scooter said:


> WHERE do you get this stuff from and WHAT do you have against the .380?????
> No its not a first choice CCW for most people but better than nothing or lesser calibers.
> I can shoot 4 inch groups at 10 yards with my PPK clone so why tell people this stuff???? SHEESH


I'm not going to your level, I don't want to get beat up.

"Never argue with an idiot...They will lower you to their level and beat you with experience."


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I'm not going to your level, I don't want to get beat up.
> 
> "Never argue with an idiot...They will lower you to their level and beat you with experience."


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:You sooooooo smart me soooo stoopid.

Jesus Christ ,arrogance abounds on planet ZEON

And uh ship,I didnt START the name calling,read his post carefully ,the moron called me an Idiot sooooo.......
And only a MORON would post the drivel he has about the .380 without a shred of evidence or proof to substantiate his other wordly(planet zeon??) claims.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I would opt for a 9mm. Ammo is cheap and available anywhere they sell ammo. It has plenty of stopping power for a pistol if you use hollow points. I think you cannot go wrong with a Glock or Walther. My choice would be a gun with a 4" barrel if you can accomodate that size. Hence, I would choose between a Glock 19 or Walther P99. If you want one with a 3.5 or so inch barrel, you might also consider the H&K USP compact. It looks like a very good gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

martial_field said:


> I would opt for a 9mm. Ammo is cheap and available anywhere they sell ammo. It has plenty of stopping power for a pistol if you use hollow points. I think you cannot go wrong with a Glock or Walther. My choice would be a gun with a 4" barrel if you can accomodate that size. Hence, I would choose between a Glock 19 or Walther P99. If you want one with a 3.5 or so inch barrel, you might also consider the H&K USP compact. It looks like a very good gun.


Well, the only issue with the HK USP compact is that the gun itself is about the same size as the P99. The grip is just as big, and the footprint of the gun is nearly identible. If I am gonna try to carry my USPc, I may as well just carry the 4" barrel P99. Its the length of the grip that sticks out when carrying anyway.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Given a choice between a 4" barrel and a 3.5, if the guns are similar overall in size, I would always go with the 4.


----------

